# AES Espagnole.



## Amok (9 Avril 2008)

Bon, un pot à Barcelone à partir du 21 ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

Si c'est pour s'en jetter un derriere la cravatte j'aime autant faire ça chez un notaire.


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si c'est pour s'en jetter un derriere la cravatte j'aime autant faire ça chez un notaire.



Silence, le nioub !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Silence, le nioub !


----------



## Amok (9 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


>



Pendant que le nioub pleure, j'en profite pour confirmer : si vous êtes du côté de Barcelone à partir du 21 (et singulièrement si tu est blonde ou brune à forte poitrine), n'hésites pas à le dire.
Tu pourras :
- Payer un verre à un modérateur du bar
- Lui faire découvrir ta ville
- Découvrir, enfin, le grand saut.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

C'est gentil Amok de penser à mes vacances, tu paies le train ?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> - Découvrir, enfin, le grand sot.


bof, t'es pas si grand que ça en vrai


----------



## supermoquette (9 Avril 2008)

Rien de tel que les oreilles de porcs frites avant un g à la nitsa. Faisable.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Avril 2008)

c'est bien les vieux ça, toujours fourrés dans voyages organisés, à laisser des auréoles sur les fauteuils de cars surclimatisés comme des morgues, au travers de toute l'europe


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2008)

je t'imagine bien manger des sandwiches graisseux en buvant du mousseux rosé à la Campaneria&#8230;


ceci dit, c'est bien fréquenté !


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Avril 2008)

Je connais bien cette ville... et d'ailleurs il serait bon de corriger le titre en AES Catalane, ou un truc du genre... Barcelone c'est pas l'espagne... l'espagne c'est le "machin" qui squatte autour


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je t'imagine bien manger des sandwiches graisseux en buvant du mousseux rosé à la Campaneria&#8230;



t'arrives trop tard pour le Festival de Danse La Porta mais tu peux toujours aller voir les créations de la belle Lipi à la Caldera (quartier Gracia) 

pour les adresses, j'suis comme l'ajaccien, j'en ai quelques-unes&#8230;


ah, un conseil, évite de sortir ton reflex dans le quartier de Raval, tu es grand, fort et gentil mais eux sont nombreux&#8230; et organisé&#8230;
par contre, ils savent pas ce qu'est un Rolleiflex donc si tu en as un&#8230;


j's'rais bienvenu tiens&#8230; _rien que pour claquer une bise à Lipi, Jorge et Ana&#8230;

_


Sindanárië a dit:


> Je connais bien cette ville... et d'ailleurs il serait bon de corriger le titre en AES Catalane, ou un truc du genre... Barcelone c'est pas l'espagne... l'espagne c'est le "machin" qui squatte autour



ah ouais, dans le genre évite de dire : "buenos dias" ou "gracias"&#8230; pense au "bon dia" et au "merci" catalá, ils t'attirent moins de maugréments et plus de sourires&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah ouais, dans le genre évite de dire : "buenos dias" ou "gracias"&#8230; pense au "bon dia" et au "merci" catalá, ils t'attirent moins de maugréments et plus de sourires&#8230;


Voila, c'est comme en bretagne et au Chti'Land... pareil... même pratiques


----------



## alèm (9 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> OPuais, c'est comme en bretagne et au Chti'Land



non, c'est l'inverse en Ch'ti Land 


tu connais ce morceau des Fabulous Trobadors : "Le tien, c'est le tien et le mien, c'est le mien : l'accent !" On aime bien les accents chez moi


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Avril 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Rien de tel que les oreilles de porcs frites avant un g à la nitsa. Faisable.



T'as raison. Le 25, y'a International DJ Gigolo. Faut pas qu'on lui fasse rater ça, au vieux beau. Ça va grouiller de txitxis ardentx! 
Prends donc 2 gé, va. Moi je trouve les cristaux.
On se retrouve sur la route, j'embarque le joanes.
Pour les autres, le premier arrivé au Marsella paie son absinthe.
'Scal, repose-toi un peu avant. Ça m'embêterait que tu rates la tournée des spécialités.
:love:


----------



## kasarus (9 Avril 2008)

Mais que vois-je l'Espagne, un machin qui squatte autour?
¡Válgame Dios!
saleté,,,,, 
Como lo decía Franco, Españoles todos y algun que otro catalán....
:mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Avril 2008)

J'aime pas trop qu'on cite du caudillo à l'appui de son propos, perso.
¡ Largo de aqui !


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

Bande de nazes !  :rateau: :love:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2008)

Austia
Voir F---* cité dans un fil sur une AES...
 

Par contre je vois que SM connait certaines bonnes choses
( mal préparées c'est cata , bien faites c'est un délice)

Le 21 j'peux pas
Et vous finirez sur la plage à la madrugara?
( avant churros y chocolate ou des cortados?)

* j'ai du mal à écrire le nom de ce militaire dans un fil sur une joyeuseté conviviale


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bande de nazes !  :rateau: :love:



Tu veux pas gouter les oreilles de cochon ? Si tu veux, on vient un peu avant, juste Joanes et moi, et on t'emmène dans le plus raffiné des bar à tapas de toute la catalogne... 





pascalformac a dit:


> Le 21 j'peux pas
> Et vous finirez sur la plage à la madrugara?
> ( avant churros y chocolate ou des cortados?)
> 
> * j'ai du mal à écrire le nom de ce militaire dans un fil sur une joyeuseté conviviale



Sur la plage ? Fait encore un peu froid pour s'ébattre sur la plage au petit matin, non ?
On aura toute la nuit pour trouver des hôtes accueillantes. Y'a donc plus de chance qu'on finisse sur la terrasse d'une piscine à Montjuic, si l'Amok est toujours le loup qu'il a été jadis.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2008)

oh tu sais j'ai des souvenirs de quelques virées avec baignades fouettantes
C'est même une sorte de tradition chez des fêtards du coin
( dont certains avaient une capacité siderante pour enclencher direct sur une journée de boulot intense)

( l'adresse pour les orejas elle est dans le vieux fil adresses de bouffe?)


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

Bon, question bouffe ibérique, ca va, je "connais" !  Ce n'est pas ma première virée en Espagne ! 
Par contre, Barcelone, étrangement, jamais. Donc voilà. J'ignore si il y a des membres sur place, et si boire un verre les branche, mais de toute façon je ne serais pas dispo tout le temps donc pour la fiesta permanente pendant des jours et des nuits, ca va pas être ca (et cela n'a rien à voir avec mes poils gris, le tondu ! :love.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Donc voilà. J'ignore si il y a des membres sur place


Y'en a UN!


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'en a UN!


Et nioube, en plus...


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'en a UN!



:afraid:  :afraid: :afraid:

Et ca te fait rire, face de squonce ? Au lieu de déplorer la pénétration économique de macG en territoire ibérique, de lever haut et droit la hampe de la croisade, de te proposer pour espagnoliser la recherche commerciale afin que les recettes publicitaires n'aient pour frontières que celles de l'euro, tu ricanes.
Eh bien, reste dans ton coin, toi que voilà riant sans cesse. Car s'il en est un qui prend à coeur la pénétration francophone, c'est bien l'Amok. Déjà que je passe de mon précieux temps à bannir tous tes camarades (tristes fréquentations que les tiennes, peu recommandables, mais celà n'est point étonnant de la part d'un chevelu dont les salades niçoises inondent les sujets).

Je reviendrais le front ceint des lauriers de la gloire, un collier d'olives noires et vertes au cou (récompense suprême de Orthez à Gibraltar), une fanfare de flutes et de tambourins à la frontière.

Et s'il n'y a pas sur place membres dignes, je puiserai dans l'autochtone pour évangéliser. 

Pour Odré : et ta soeur ?!  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et nioube, en plus...



Et ca vous amuse ! Voilà bien l'état d'esprit !
Ce pauvre nioube, perdu en terre hostile, j'en ferai ma tête de pont.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2008)

et pas de fifres?
Prévoir aussi des rangées de jeunes évanescantes  pâmées ( en toge)  lancant d'un geste auguste ( dit du semeur)  moultes pétales sur le passage du preux


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et ca vous amuse ! Voilà bien l'état d'esprit !
> Ce pauvre nioube, perdu en terre hostile, j'en ferai ma tête de pont.



Tête de... quoi ?!...


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pas de fifres?
> Prévoir aussi des rangées de jeunes évanescantes  pâmées ( en toge)  lancant d'un geste auguste ( dit du semeur)  moultes pétales sur le passage du preux



Cela va sans dire. Bon, évanescentes, pas trop. Qu'elles soient avant tout peu farouches.  Mais la toge, bonne idée ! 



tirhum a dit:


> Tête de... quoi ?!...



De pont ! Comme font les fourmis entre tes attributs lorsque tu calines dans la nature !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Cela va sans dire. Bon, évanescentes, pas trop. Qu'elles soient avant tout peu farouches.


Ah je vois , pas trop  _Eva -naissantes_


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, question bouffe ibérique, ca va, je "connais" !  Ce n'est pas ma première virée en Espagne !
> Par contre, Barcelone, étrangement, jamais. Donc voilà. J'ignore si il y a des membres sur place, et si boire un verre les branche, mais de toute façon je ne serais pas dispo tout le temps donc pour la fiesta permanente pendant des jours et des nuits, ca va pas être ca (et cela n'a rien à voir avec mes poils gris, le tondu ! :love.


Tu connais pas? Comment te dire... Les catalans, c'est différent! Ils font tout beaucoup. Ils bossent beaucoup, ils sortent beaucoup, ils boivent beaucoup,ils mangent beaucoup, ils font beaucoup de trucs a coté. Y'a que dormir, qu'ils font peu. Mais si ils ne font plus beaucoup la sieste, ils savent se reposer dans la journée. Alors prend vite leur rythme. Parce que même si toi tu comptes pas te fracasser tous les soirs, eux ils ne vont pas te laisser le choix. Et quand tu verras leurs arguments...
Pas du tout évanescents...

Et on dit "mon tondu chéri" ou rien!


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et quand tu verras leurs arguments...



Ca, si tu parles des arguments croisé*e*s dans les bars le soir, c'est certain. Déjà à Madrid il n'était point besoin de chauffer les locaux pour sentir la sueur perler aux tempes.
Un autre membre qui intervient ici parfois et m'accompagnait s'est même chopé un orgelet à force de vouloir maintenir les yeux ouverts pour ne pas en rater une miette. Le courant d'air généré par les jupes volantes lui fut fatal !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu connais pas? Comment te dire... Les catalans, c'est différent! Ils font tout beaucoup. Ils bossent beaucoup, ils sortent beaucoup, ils boivent beaucoup,ils mangent beaucoup, ils font beaucoup de trucs a coté. Y'a que dormir, qu'ils font peu. Mais si ils ne font plus beaucoup la sieste, ils savent se reposer dans la journée. Alors prend vite leur rythme. Parce que même si toi tu comptes pas te fracasser tous les soirs, eux ils ne vont pas te laisser le choix. Et quand tu verras leurs arguments...


c'est bien vu
Et d'ailleurs comment ils tiennent le rythme reste un mystère
( et ici  je ne parle pas du tout  de ceux qui s'aident en ingerant des substances illicites -y en a comme partout- mais des autres)


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

Sérieux, les bars là bas sont quand même nettement un cran au dessus des notres. Entre l'accueil, la qualité de ce que l'on te sert, la fréquentation et le coût, il n'y a pas photo.
Le souci est souvent, par contre, de trouver un resto quand on agit en bon frenchy. Du genre s'y prendre au dernier moment. Tu peux faire le tour de la ville, c'est au minimum 1 heure d'attente, et quel que soit le jour de la semaine !



pascalformac a dit:


> comment ils tiennent le rythme reste un mystère



probablement à cause (ou grace) aux Espagnoles.  Vives et piquantes, la crinière sombre et la peau cuivrée, la jambe longue et... (_je reviens dans 5 minutes_) ! :love:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Sérieux, les bars là bas sont quand même nettement un cran au dessus des notres. Entre l'accueil, la qualité de ce que l'on te sert, la fréquentation et le coût, il n'y a pas photo.
> Le souci est souvent, par contre, de trouver un resto quand on agit en bon frenchy. Du genre s'y prendre au dernier moment. Tu peux faire le tour de la ville, c'est au minimum 1 heure d'attente, et quel que soit le jour de la semaine !


Sans faire dans le ton " guide de voyage" ou sociologie
C'est très lié  au style de vie.
Avec l'européanisation on voit de subtils changements  , mais ca reste très marqué par leurs  habitudes de vie
Petite tendresse perso pour les les lieux sans prétention affichée et qui font surtout  gaffe à ce qu'il y a dans l'assiette ( ou le verre)
(agréables  souvenirs de restaus à routiers_ menus del dia _pantagrueliques de qualité à genre 6-8 euros avec service adorable et nous engueulant gentiment avec un énorme sourire parce qu'on finissait pas ou des   bars à tapas de très haute qualité viscéralement orientés produits locaux et ce que soit bouiboui ou le créneau bourge).
Et entierement d'accord, ils ont encore la notion de service( pas que dans ce créneau d'ailleurs) Pourvu que ca dure.


----------



## jahrom (10 Avril 2008)

Dommage ! J'y étais en février et j'y retourne en juin avec passage à Sitgès (la pour le coup ça va être dur de trouver une blonde ou brune à forte poitrine)


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Dommage ! J'y étais en février et j'y retourne en juin avec passage à Sitgès (la pour le coup ça va être dur de trouver une blonde ou brune à forte poitrine)


oooh je serai pas si affirmatif
Faire l'examen dit de la "glotte mysterieuse" ou attendre que "ca" parle
On a des surprises...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour Odré : et ta soeur ?!  :rateau:



Elle est brune à forte poitrine et habite Barcelone.


----------



## jahrom (10 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oooh je serai pas si affirmatif
> Faire l'examen dit de la "glotte mysterieuse" ou attendre que "ca" parle
> On a des surprises...



Suffit de regarder les pieds... 

"Tiens mignonne celle la, par contre elle m'a piqué mes pompes !"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, un pot à Barcelone à partir du 21 ?


J'y suis du 23 au 28 :style:


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Elle est brune à forte poitrine et habite Barcelone.



Ah mais ca change tout, ca ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ah mais ca change tout, ca ! :love:



Bon alors je suis prête pour les 11h20 de voyage avec trois correspondances en classe économique à partir de Lyon. 

Juste pour l'aller. :sick:


Tout le mal que je me donne quand même pour un verre avec un vert.


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Bon alors je suis prête pour les 11h20 de voyage avec trois correspondances en classe économique à partir de Lyon.
> 
> Juste pour l'aller. :sick:
> 
> ...



Oui, d'accord, mais ta soeur ?! Avant de prendre un billet, dis m'en un peu plus, quand même !


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, d'accord, mais ta soeur ?! Avant de prendre un billet, dis m'en un peu plus, quand même !


Sauras-tu reconnaître l'odré ?!... :hein:


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Sauras-tu reconnaître l'odré ?!... :hein:



Ah, vu comme ca, même dans le noir le plus profond, même sans les mains (juste avec la truffe), je pense, oui !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, d'accord, mais ta soeur ?! Avant de prendre un billet, dis m'en un peu plus, quand même !



Ma soeur est née dans les rues mal famées de Pamplona. En 2001 tu pouvais la croiser près de la gare vêtue d'un tailleur - à peine 15 ans elle avait la bîchette - demandant aux touristes français à la recherche de leur route, s'ils n'avaient pas de la monnaie. Ceux ci s'empressaient de fouiller leurs poches et sortir leur porte monnaie (placés ailleurs que leur CB bien entendu) afin de trouver les dîtes piécettes, contents d'avoir compris quelques mots d'espagnols et avoir pu répondre sans trop d'hésitation. Ils repartaient le cur heureux attendre un bus dans un bar jusqu'au moment de payer la note où ils se rendirent compte qu'ils s'étaient fait plumer, enfin délester de quelques billets. Ma soeur a le dont pour marquer de son empreinte les souvenirs. 

Depuis elle est passé par le lycée internationale de Salamanque, s'ensuivit une carrière de conférencière au musée Dali. Mais sa vie d'autrefois lui manquait, prise de remords elle se retrouve maintenant au couvent de Barcelone où, selon les dernières nouvelles, elle se repentit de sa vie délinquante. J'ai toujours eu confiance en ma soeur, tu peux lui laisser tes affaires le temps d'une collation. 



tirhum a dit:


> Sauras-tu reconnaître l'odré ?!... :hein:



Nous étions jeunes ! Que de souvenirs !



Amok a dit:


> Ah, vu comme ca, même dans le noir le plus profond, même sans les mains (juste avec la truffe), je pense, oui !



A une différence près : c'est elle qui te trouvera !


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> (...)Depuis elle est passé par le lycée internationale de Salamanque, s'ensuivit une carrière de conférencière au musée Dali. Mais sa vie d'autrefois lui manquait, prise de remords elle se retrouve maintenant au couvent de Barcelone où, selon les dernières nouvelles, elle se repentit de sa vie délinquante. J'ai toujours eu confiance en ma soeur, tu peux lui laisser tes affaires le temps d'une collation.
> (...)


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ma soeur est née dans les rues mal famées de Pamplona. En 2001 tu pouvais la croiser près de la gare vêtue d'un tailleur - à peine 15 ans elle avait la bîchette - demandant aux touristes français à la recherche de leur route, s'ils n'avaient pas de la monnaie. Ceux ci s'empressaient de fouiller leurs poches et sortir leur porte monnaie (placés ailleurs que leur CB bien entendu) afin de trouver les dîtes piécettes, contents d'avoir compris quelques mots d'espagnols et avoir pu répondre sans trop d'hésitation. Ils repartaient le c&#339;ur heureux attendre un bus dans un bar jusqu'au moment de payer la note où ils se rendirent compte qu'ils s'étaient fait plumer, enfin délester de quelques billets. Ma soeur a le dont pour marquer de son empreinte les souvenirs.
> 
> Depuis elle est passé par le lycée internationale de Salamanque, s'ensuivit une carrière de conférencière au musée Dali. Mais sa vie d'autrefois lui manquait, prise de remords elle se retrouve maintenant au couvent de Barcelone où, selon les dernières nouvelles, elle se repentit de sa vie délinquante.



C'est bon, stop :  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jahrom (10 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Sauras-tu reconnaître l'odré ?!... :hein:



Perso je prends l'autruche.
Avec un peu de bol, elle met la tête dans le sable et tac !


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Perso je prends l'autruche.
> Avec un peu de bol, elle met la tête dans le sable et tac !



Tu n'es qu'un rustre ! 

Tirhum : je t'ai déjà posé la question mais j'aimerais MAINTENANT avoir la réponse : tes modèles ? C'est juste imaginaire, ou t'as une base ?! :love:


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'y suis du 23 au 28 :style:



Oui, bah : preum's !


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Tirhum : je t'ai déjà posé la question mais j'aimerais MAINTENANT avoir la réponse : tes modèles ? C'est juste imaginaire, ou t'as une base ?! :love:



J'ai longtemps étudié l'autruche !... 



_Les deux, mon capitaine !... _
_(j'ai des "choses" plein la tête !... :rose: :love: )_


----------



## Amok (10 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> _Les deux, mon capitaine !... _
> _(j'ai des "choses" plein la tête !... :rose: :love: )_



Faut qu'on cause ! :mouais:  
Et pas un mot à Alem, hein ?!


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2008)

non mais puisque je vous dis que j'arrête Barcelona, je me recycle : Warsaw et Krakau&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non mais puisque je vous dis que j'arrête Barcelona, je me recycle : Warsaw et Krakau


C'est beau, c'est grand, l'amitié entre les peuples...

( et un petit détour par la Chine je présume?)


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est beau, c'est grand, l'amitié entre les peuples...
> 
> ( et un petit détour par la Chine je présume?)




non, finalement, non


----------



## mado (10 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> T'as raison. Le 25, y'a International DJ Gigolo. Faut pas qu'on lui fasse rater ça, au vieux beau. Ça va grouiller de txitxis ardentx!
> Prends donc 2 gé, va. Moi je trouve les cristaux.
> On se retrouve sur la route, j'embarque le joanes.
> Pour les autres, le premier arrivé au Marsella paie son absinthe.
> ...



En attendant Primavera, j'peux vous filer une liste de courses ?


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non mais puisque je vous dis que j'arrête Barcelona, je me recycle : Warsaw et Krakau



ou Krakou c'est beau l'italie aussi :love:


----------



## Craquounette (10 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ou Krakou c'est beau l'italie aussi :love:



mon p'tit alèm... il y a des jours où je t'aime plus que d'autres :love: 

Et pour toi, je ferai le déplacement


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> mon p'tit alèm... il y a des jours où je t'aime plus que d'autres :love:



ah non, moi je t'aime toujours autant ! :love: (bon moins quand l'Italie gagne même si je m'en cague du foot&#8230; quoique un match au Camp Nou, ça vaut presque un match à Bollaert*&#8230



Craquounette a dit:


> Et pour toi, je ferai le déplacement




:love:

ceci dit, je viens de réserver mon lit à Krakau chez une sublime blonde&#8230;   :love: :love:


_*désolé pour les Lillois, n'avez qu'à avoir un stade immémoriel mes gins ! _


----------



## Craquounette (10 Avril 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah non, moi je t'aime toujours autant ! :love:



:Smileyquitombeparterre: 



alèm a dit:


> ceci dit, je viens de réserver mon lit à Krakau chez une sublime blonde   :love: :love:



Je ne suis pas jalouse  Donc pas de soucis


----------



## kisbizz (10 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Le souci est souvent, par contre, de trouver un resto quand on agit en bon frenchy....



macdo ....rapide et meme pas besoin de savoir parler l'espagnol


----------



## Craquounette (10 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> macdo ....rapide et meme pas besoin de savoir parler l'espagnol



C'est quand même très con d'aller jusqu'à Barcelone pour aller au MacDo alors qu'il y en a pas très loin de la maison 

Et tu sais, niveau bouffe les espagnols n'ont rien à envier aux italiens


----------



## kisbizz (10 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est quand même très con d'aller jusqu'à Barcelone pour aller au MacDo alors qu'il y en a pas très loin de la maison
> 
> Et tu sais, niveau bouffe les espagnols n'ont rien à envier aux italiens



une pizza espagnole alors ?


----------



## Craquounette (10 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> une pizza espagnole alors ?



tapas, jamon (pas de Parme mais ils en ont du très bon), cerveça....

Avec ça tu vas déjà un petit bout


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2008)

_una caña por favor ! 
_


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> :Smileyquitombeparterre:


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est quand même très con d'aller jusqu'à Barcelone pour aller au MacDo alors qu'il y en a pas très loin de la maison
> 
> Et tu sais, niveau bouffe les espagnols n'ont rien à envier aux italiens



Dans la pratique actuelle, non, rien à envier.
Dans leur apport à l'histoire de la gastronomie, ça se discute plus.
Jusqu'à Ferran Adria et ses disciples, en tout cas.

Mais je t'accorde qu'ils sont les rois de la mignardise. Et aussi que leur nourriture est mille fois plus sensuelle que celle des transalpins.


----------



## Craquounette (11 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais je t'accorde qu'ils sont les rois de la mignardise. Et aussi que leur nourriture est mille fois plus sensuelle que celle des transalpins.


 
Je ne sais pas si elle est plus sensuelle mais en tous cas elle tient aux fesses : 2 semaines en Andalousie il y a qques années = 5 kilo :mouais: 

J'ai un souvenir d'un tapas (incapable de me souvenir du nom vu mes connaissances lmitées en espagnol)... Un "beignet" de fromage de chèvre arrosé de miel :love: Juste d'y penser j'en ai l'eau à la bouche... Soupir...

Pour Ferran Adrià, je ne me suis encore jamais laissée tenter par la cuisine dite moléculaire. Bien qu'adorant manger, je ne me suis encore jamais laissée tenter par la cuisine dite moléculaire. Déjà essayé ? 

tirhum : c'est exactement ça


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si elle est plus sensuelle mais en tous cas elle tient aux fesses : 2 semaines en Andalousie il y a qques années = 5 kilo :mouais:


2.5 kg / fesse! :love:


----------



## Craquounette (11 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> 2.5 kg / fesse! :love:


 
vbulletin ne veut pas que je te laisse des billets doux donc je vais le dire en public : mais KILEKON  :love:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> JJ'ai un souvenir d'un tapas (incapable de me souvenir du nom vu mes connaissances lmitées en espagnol)... Un "beignet" de fromage de chèvre arrosé de miel :love: Juste d'y penser j'en ai l'eau à la bouche... Soupir...


oh yes
une vraie tuerie !
En fait y en a plusieurs variantes
les plus connues
chevre + miel plus piment ( doux ou fort)
ou chevre + vinaigre au miel 
ou encore chevre + miel ( et/ ou vinaigre au miel) et oignons caramelisés
( ca c'est à tomber  quand c'est bien fait)



> je ne me suis encore jamais laissée tenter par la cuisine dite moléculaire. Déjà essayé ?


Injustement décriée, c'est assez interessant .
souvenirs d'avoir gouté quelques experiences de chefs avec un des mandarins cuisine moléculaire en France ( Hervé This , un pédagogue rodé).

Après c'est affaire de ce que fait le chef
Et là comme toujours c'est affaire de talent


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai un souvenir d'un tapas (incapable de me souvenir du nom vu mes connaissances lmitées en espagnol)... Un "beignet" de fromage de chèvre arrosé de miel :love: Juste d'y penser j'en ai l'eau à la bouche... Soupir...



J'en ai jamais mangé en Espagne, mais en Sardaigne, ils appellent ça seadas 

Et je partage ton _salivage_..


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> Et je partage ton _salivage_..


Quelqu'un a un saladier rempli d'eau glacée? 
J'ai un incendie a éteindre.

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2008)

Serpillère pour la deux.


----------



## mado (11 Avril 2008)

Espagnole la serpillère. Parait que c'est aussi une spécialité !






(JP, faut pas gâcher..  )


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2008)

Mais vous ne pensez qu'a bouffer !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mais vous ne pensez qu'a bouffer !


Euh nan. Moi nan


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh nan. Moi nan



c'est normal, les bots ne pensent qu'à jouer à chat (P77 inside)


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2008)

Pas touche à Pi seventy seven , c'est pas bot , c'est sacré
(et chat mange pas de pain)

edit
une petite P77-erie en plus
(histoire de botter en touche)


----------



## Craquounette (11 Avril 2008)

Mado j'ai testé la version de la Sardaigne également :love: 

La version espagnole est mieux : plus petit, tu peux en manger plus...

J'ai essayé ça chez moi avec des oignons rouges confits... :love: :love: :love: :love: 

Et oui je pense qu'à manger  j'adore çA


----------



## Amok (11 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh nan. Moi nan



Toi, tais toi ! 


"Tu la manges, ta serviette ?"  



Craquounette a dit:


> Mado j'ai testé la version de la Sardaigne également :love:
> 
> La version espagnole est mieux : plus petit, tu peux en manger plus...



Je ne vois pas le rapport...


----------



## kisbizz (11 Avril 2008)

la digestion surement


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> la digestion surement



Les 5 kg seront sûrement répartis différemment


----------



## mado (12 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> La version espagnole est mieux : plus petit, tu peux en manger plus...



Question d'appétit.




:love:


----------



## jahrom (12 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mais vous ne pensez qu'a bouffer !



Bouffer des tapas ou des petas... y a qu'un pas...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2008)

tu veux dire que ca tient de la même...approche?  
 solide appétit , petites bouchées ou tout gober, ne pas parler la bouche pleine   tout ca


----------



## Craquounette (12 Avril 2008)

De toutes façons c'est bien connu _"Que ce soit la révolution ou la paëlla, rien de ce qui est espagnol n'est simple"_


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> De toutes façons c'est bien connu _"Que ce soit la révolution ou la paëlla, rien de ce qui est espagnol n'est simple"_



Audiard était un spécialiste des moules, des crevettes et accessoirement des paëlla, donc.


----------



## Craquounette (12 Avril 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Audiard était un spécialiste des moules, des crevettes et accessoirement des paëlla, donc.



Je ne sais pas s'il s'y connaissait en crevettes et moules mais en dialogues oui 

Tiens la panthère une petite mine d'or


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

Bon, après ce petit écart que j'ai nettoyé (et vous savez pourquoi ! ), revenons a un sujet plus passionnant : moi !


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> (...) revenons a un sujet plus passionnant : moi !



Vous êtes qui Madââme ?!... 


=>[] :casse:


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous êtes qui Madââme ?!...
> 
> 
> =>[] :casse:



Si c'est a moi que tu t'adresses, tu devrais aller consulter au plus vite un ophtalmo !


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, après ce petit écart que j'ai nettoyé (et vous savez pourquoi ! ), revenons a un sujet plus passionnant : moi !





Voilà bien l'incurie des techniciens de surface.
Je fais des précisions sociologiques, et monsieur efface la discussion qui s'en suit.






Et je parle même pas de la perte sèche en commentaires et points discos !


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si c'est a moi que tu t'adresses, tu devrais aller consulter au plus vite un ophtalmo !


Ben, quoi ?!...


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et je parle même pas de la perte sèche en commentaires et points discos !



Bien mal acquis ne profite jamais !


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Avril 2008)

Pfff...
Tout ça c'est de la discrimination pure et simple envers les sodomites.
Mais nous avons le droit d'exister, monsieur !


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pfff...
> Tout ça c'est de la discrimination pure et simple envers les sodomites.
> Mais nous avons le droit d'exister, monsieur !


tiens ça me fais penser que cela fais un bail que je n'ai croisé l'anticommuniste Kiffeur de chèvres...


----------



## mado (14 Avril 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben, quoi ?!...



Un vrai personnage almodovarien 



(Faut lui dire à Amok que la movida a définitivement libéré les moeurs..  )


----------



## jpmiss (14 Avril 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tiens ça me fais penser que cela fais un bail que je n'ai croisé l'anticommuniste Kiffeur de chèvres...


Regarde dériere toi on sait jamais.


----------



## Amok (14 Avril 2008)

mado a dit:


> Un vrai personnage almodovarien







mado a dit:


> (Faut lui dire à Amok que la movida a définitivement libéré les moeurs..  )



Je ne connais qu'une movida, moi : la "Charta" de Don Diego de Maquegénératione.   

Quand à Tif et Tondu, j'ai nommé Messieurs Miss et Ecrieur, ils ne perdent rien pour attendre !


----------



## Craquounette (15 Avril 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Voilà bien l'incurie des techniciens de surface.
> Je fais des précisions sociologiques, et monsieur efface la discussion qui s'en suit.



Je ne sais pas si vous avez noté que depuis, plus personne ne parle. Comme quoi il y a des sujets qui inspire plus que d'autres


----------

